# Ataribox?



## Foxbat (Jul 23, 2017)

Rumour has it that Atari are working on a new console. So far, only artist's impressions exist of the thing but it does look good and I have to say, it's certainly rattled my antenna. The Atari ST was the second computer I ever owned (the first being the ZX81) and I always had a soft spot for the company. I owned an Atari Lynx as well and thought it well advanced of the competition (it even catered for left handers) but it was battery hungry and never really sold that well.

Atari’s new Ataribox console will be like an NES Classic


So I guess the question is, will I buy one if it ever appears?
_Haud me back_ as we say north of the wall....Hadrian's Wall, that is
Nostalgia is as mysterious as gravity


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 23, 2017)

My initial thought is that it may be less of a console as much as a media player with a dedicated retro gaming channel - a rival to Apple TV rather than the Playstation. We'l see.


----------

